# Posting Questions



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm sure this has been asked before,

1. How do I download or attach a photo to my posting?

2. How do I get my "signature" to appear again at the end of a post? (used to be there, now it's gone)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess I'm not to slick I was explaining this and lost my post. Anyway I'll have to check out signature lines since I can only remember one thing at a time. So I'll try help with the pictures.

After you start a post look at the bottom of the page. Click on upload attachment. I always go to "Browse" and find the file I want. Double click on your picture file and give it a minute to upload. Then click "add the file". Last click on I think it says "place in line". That should do it.

Edit: It's been a long time since I changed my signature line. Right now it's telling me I am not authorized to set a signature line for myself. I have to attend a honey do right now then I'll argue with my computer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You can go to a on line photo storage site like photo buckets free one. Up load the pictures there following the instructions. they automatiacly resize them to fit nearly ever forum I have been to. Some forums you have to do pictures that way.
Once the pictures are up loaded to photo bucket find the picture place the curser over it and a menu pops up at the bottom. Click on image code and it will flash copied then come here or anothor forum and paste the picture useing right click on the mouse.














































You can store several hundred pictures there. 
I also use Shutter fly but the copy and paste isn't as easy as photo bucket. But they do have good prices on photo books and other stuff you can send as gifts to family and friends and pick the stuff up at target stores.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Go to the user control panal click on it, chose signture from the menu that comes up and put in thwere what you want .
many times it is easier to just redo it than try to figure out what happened to the orginal one.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Al, what are you doing????? You are killing me! Pix with snow on the first days of JULY???? LOL, I have to go outside and sunburn for 3 hours now just to make myself feel better!!! :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I hate this heat we have now. I can add clothes when it is cold out but will get arrested AND a sun burnt behind if I remove clothes.

97F with 93% humidity yesterday and more of the same today.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hot here too Al. I have been getting up at 5:30am to lay patio brick before it gets hot. Yesterday I worked on it all day. It's between the attached and detached garage, and no breeze. I think I'll ditch it today when the sun gets overhead.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Hasn't rained here in 40 some days. Really dry, worried about young ones setting the woods a fire with fire works. As luck would have it we got rain this morning, not much just 1/100th of an inch so far.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we have rain repellent at our house. We have had rain go on both sides of us. The apples are dropping fruit so I am watering. I think it's been about as long since we had rain, but we did better than you yesterday. I had to cover my work when we got 1/10 inch yesterday. 
I have a 3000 gallon pond with Koi in the back yard. I was trying to figure out where the hole was at because I was loosing 50 to 75 gallons a day. Well even though it has rained little the humidity went up very high the last two or three days. Guess what? No more leak. I should have realized after working in wetland ecology that it's possible to loose two inches a day with low humidity and wind. I guess not only is a mind a terrible thing to waste, but it's also a bad thing to loose. :rollin: Hmmm now who is that strange lady walking in the house without knocking. :rollin:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We ended up with 7 tenths of an inch yesterday. We also have had storms split and people north and south of us get flooding. In fact they are reporting flooding in a mobile home park on the news right now about 30 miles south of us from yesterday.
1 3/4 inch hail just 12 miles southof us too.
Being old I have found the short term memory is in big trouble. But I can remember stuff from several years ago rather well.
One thing we normally do not lack in Michigan is humidity. Its the great lake thing.

 Al


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The signature lines where taken off because of spamming or some tech problem with the site as best that I remember


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ShineRunner said:


> The signature lines where taken off because of spamming or some tech problem with the site as best that I remember


Ya the spammers killed the signature lines as they would register and CRAM THEM with spam. I'm getting my arms around the spam so hopefully soon I can let sigs run again.


----------

